

Bdale Garbee chooses systemd as Debian Jesse init system. - mateuszf
https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00405.html

======
felixgallo
time to find another distro.

~~~
mateuszf
Maybe Slackware? I think they will start using systemd in future or will have
to highly modify some packages or just die. Would be a sad thing. ArchLinux
just embraced systemd as the Keep It Simple solution and AFAIK users are very
satisfied with it.

~~~
felixgallo
this is the sort of weird, directionless FUD which makes me ever more
concerned about systemd.

~~~
mateuszf
Looks like now also Ubuntu will be adapting it. There must be something really
wrong with systemd.

